# злой=плохой?



## rushalaim

Неужели действительно в русском языке слово "*злой*" НЕравнозначно слову "*плохой*"?

(Я всегда считал эти слова взаимозаменяемыми...)


----------



## Maroseika

Злая погода? Злое пищеварение? С ним шутки злы?
Осторожно, плохая собака? Я сегодня на тебя плох? Плохой чечен ползет на берег?
Разумеется, область значений этих слов пересекается. Но - только пересекается.
В общем, загляните в любой толковый словарь.


----------



## rushalaim

Maroseika said:


> Злая погода? Злое пищеварение? С ним шутки злы?
> Осторожно, плохая собака? Я сегодня на тебя плох? Плохой чечен ползет на берег?
> Разумеется, область значений этих слов пересекается. Но - только пересекается.
> В общем, загляните в любой толковый словарь.


"Злой мороз", "злой/плохой человек", собака плохая, потому что злая...


----------



## morzh

rushalaim said:


> Неужели действительно в русском языке слово "*злой*" НЕравнозначно слову "*плохой*"?
> 
> (Я всегда считал эти слова взаимозаменяемыми...)



Is it supposed to be?


----------



## Natalisha

Для меня эти прилагательные не являются синонимами. Какие-то значения, конечно, совпадают, но не более того.



rushalaim said:


> "Злой мороз", "злой/плохой человек", собака плохая, потому что злая...


То есть _злой мороз = плохой мороз_?

А что касается собаки, то она может быть плохой, но не обязательно злой при этом. 
Вот представьте, что Вам нужен хороший сторожевой пес, который, скорее всего, будет злой. А если он будет ласковым, тогда вы, наверное, скажете_ Это плохая _собака.


----------



## morzh

Типичное сочетание, где эти слова совпадают - "злой человек" - "плохой человек"; то же со "злые/плохие люди". 

"Злой мальчишка". И т.д.

В остальном, это совершенно не синонимы. 

Плохой - качество вообще. Всего чего угодно - вещей, людей, ситуации.
Злой - если в прямом смысле, то - черта характера. В переносном - неприятное явление, дополнительно усиленное: злой мороз, злой перец.


----------



## elemika

Maroseika said:


> В общем, загляните в любой толковый словарь.




..._Много их, сильных, злых и веселых,
Убивавших слонов и людей,
Умиравших от жажды в пустыне,
Замерзавших на кромке вечного льда,
Верных нашей планете,
Сильной, весёлой и злой,
Возят мои книги в седельной сумке,
Читают их в пальмовой роще,
Забывают на тонущем корабле._
....

 (Николай Гумилёв. Мои читатели)


----------



## rushalaim

natalisha said:


> Для меня эти прилагательные не являются синонимами. Какие-то значения, конечно, совпадают, но не более того.
> То есть _злой мороз = плохой мороз_?


Мороз - плохой, потому что сильный, а значит злой.


> А что касается собаки, то она может быть плохой, но не обязательно злой при этом.
> Вот представьте, что Вам нужен хороший сторожевой пес, который, скорее всего, будет злой. А если он будет ласковым, тогда вы, наверное, скажете_ Это плохая _собака.


Плохой/злой пёс - характеристика со стороны гостя, а не хозяина.


----------



## Ptak

Вся эта тема похожа на троллинг. Не может быть, чтобы носитель языка всерьез задавал такой вопрос.


----------



## morzh

ptak said:


> Вся эта тема похожа на троллинг. Не может быть, чтобы носитель языка всерьез задавал такой вопрос.



Это не троллинг. Это - стиль такой. Задать вопрос, дать на него же ответ, а потом спорить с теми, кто несогласен.
Причем стиль, к сожалению, повторяющийся довольно часто.


----------



## Natalisha

rushalaim said:


> Плохой/злой пёс - характеристика со стороны гостя, а не хозяина.


Все понятно. В следующий раз, задавая вопрос, определитесь по какую сторону забора вы находитесь.


----------



## Ptak

morzh said:


> Это не троллинг. Это - стиль такой. Задать вопрос, дать на него же ответ, а потом спорить с теми, кто несогласен.


Да не в стиле дело, а в том, что не может носитель языка не знать, что это разные слова.


----------



## morzh

ptak said:


> не может носитель языка не знать, что это разные слова.



Может.

Я попытался Вам в личку написать - но у вас ящик забит.

А здесь это обсуждать - оффтопик будет.


----------



## Sobakus

Мне кажется, стоит после ответа на вопрос *rushalaim*-а вообще тему сразу закрывать, иначе неизбежно следует выжимание скрытых смыслов из слов без малейшего внимания на чужие пояснения.


----------



## carsten

злой = evil, angry
плохой = bad

разные слова же

вы случаем не поляк?  у них zly как раз значит "плохой".


----------



## Sobakus

В русском "злой" тоже имеет значение "плохой", точно так же как "добрый" значит "хороший". Только число контекстов этих значений очень ограничено.


----------



## carsten

Ну это как сказать, что слово "корова" в русском тоже имеет значение "животное". Корова как часть реального мира есть животное, но само слово "корова" не обозначает "животное вообще". Злой человек -- плохой человек, но само слово "злой" не значит "плохой вообще". Такое значение есть только в застывших фразеологизмах (типа "принести злые вести"), а это исключения.


----------



## morzh

carsten said:


> Ну это как сказать, что слово "корова" в русском тоже имеет значение "животное". Корова как часть реального мира есть животное, но само слово "корова" не обозначает "животное вообще". Злой человек -- плохой человек, но само слово "злой" не значит "плохой вообще". Такое значение есть только в застывших фразеологизмах (типа "принести злые вести"), а это исключения.




Пример, справедливости ради скажу, плохой.

"злой" и "плохой" - понятия пересекающиеся.
Тогда как "животное" и "корова" - множество и подмножество.


----------



## Selyd

morzh said:


> "злой" и "плохой" - понятия пересекающиеся.


И точка.


----------



## carsten

Не знаю, что вы имеете в виду под "пересекающиеся", но по мне "злой" это подмножество "плохой".


----------



## morzh

Злой лук => плохой лук.
Злой мороз => плохой мороз.
Злой юмор => плохой юмор.
Я злой => я плохой.

Так, что ли?


----------



## Selyd

carsten said:


> Не знаю, что вы имеете в виду под "пересекающиеся", но по мне "злой" это подмножество "плохой".


Это означает, что их значения частично пересекаются. Но каждое
из слов имеет оттенок не свойственный другому слову.
"Злой человек" не совпадает с "плохой человек".
"Плохой человек" - подленький, шкодливый, ненадежный и т. д
"Злому человеку" те характеристики не навесите. Он злой, злобный, агресивный.


----------

